# Bedding color ideas



## jmb324 (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree with you that a black duvet may be too much with the all black bed, but if you use enough of the accent colors you might be able to pull it off...I think the red will be your stand out color...be careful not to go too dark if you have a lot of black...and dont rule out using any patterns though...maybe some kind of minimal stripe that has your key colors would break up the black...you have to be careful using all solids in a room thats got white carpet and walls, as you can have a "big block effect" and things can look stark. 

You can also bring in the needed pattern and texture with your desired colors by adding an area rug. Also the artwork on walls.

Try bringing home a few pillows or the drapes with your desired colors and see how they look "in person", you can always take them back.

Some onlline stores have programs that you can design your room and see what the colors would look like before you buy. Another place to get ideas is to go to a furniture store and look at the room displays.
congrats on your first place...thats always an exciting time.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

The colors you choose are all black and too much of black wont stand out. Try red with it or white adding another color like lime green, aqua. you mentioned you don't like prints, why don't you go for mix n match pillow and sheet colors.


Dana


----------



## Vikki Foley (Apr 26, 2009)

*updated colors to use with Black*

Joey,
How fun! Sounds like you pretty much have a blank canvas. Since black is not a color, you can do almost anything. I would stay away from the red, burgundy idea though or it will look harsh and very predictable. I would consider using some lighter tones such as aqua with touches of orangy melons. These colors will be more updated and softer. If you are allowed, paint one wall of the bedroom a grayish taupe such as Benjamin Moore HC-172 Revere Pewter and add bold large artwork. I like canvas art with no frames right now. :thumbsup:
Vikki Foley
Interior Designer
www.click2decorate.com


----------

